# Speaker upgrades for Pioneer system



## SavageMessiah (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm interested in upgrading the front door speakers (one blew out) on my '12 2LT with the pioneer system. However, I'm trying to do this on a budget and with minimal wiring changes, so if possible I want to do this without adding an amp. Are there any decent options that would let me take this route? 

Thanks.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will have to order a 2 way 6 .5 inch component speakers set by your most popular speaker brand with in addition Speaker adapters for the door 6.5 inch speakers .

The Madisound Speaker Store 

Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Wires, Tools, Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Do it Yourself


----------



## soumatrix (Jun 26, 2015)

SavageMessiah said:


> I'm interested in upgrading the front door speakers (one blew out) on my '12 2LT with the pioneer system. However, I'm trying to do this on a budget and with minimal wiring changes, so if possible I want to do this without adding an amp. Are there any decent options that would let me take this route?
> 
> Thanks.



You should check out our website Upgrade speaker kits for your vehicle 
Our speakers are made to fit your car without any type of harnesses or adapters, even with the Pioneer System these speakers will be able to handle the power and still perform. You can check out our thread with our new video, you can see how easy it is to install as well. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out as well! 

thanks!


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Alpine-SXE-17...0&sr=8-1&keywords=alpine+type+e+6.5+component
Amazon.com: Scosche SAGMHR634B 2006-Up Chevrolet HHR/Impala Speaker Adapter for 6+-Inch or 6+-Inch: Car Electronics

I installed those without too much issue in a car w/o the Pioneer system. Not going to win any SQ awards, but they are a huge upgrade over the factory speakers. 

There's no aftermarket harnesses for the door speakers, and none for the tweeters obviously, so you have to cut into the factory wires. Tweeters I just hot glued in the factory location using some of the included hardware. Those speaker adapters are plastic, so I used thin weather stripping on the door to adapter side to prevent rattling. On the speaker to grille side, I used thicker weather stripping to make it fit in like the factory speakers that have foam padding around them. The tweeters in this set use an inline filter rather than a dedicated crossover, so that makes the install easier too. 

Really can't complain about it for a $60 investment. I'd do it cheap, or do it right with custom adapters, good quality components, amp, better wires, and all that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC, you already have an amp in the trunk for the Pioneer system vs under the passenger seat for other makes and models.


----------

